# My New Mockba Pics



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Pics of the watch I just bought at a flee market - 17 jewel P2609 manual movement - mov no(v)et? Runs great but needs a new plastic crystal - should I be able to get one?

Any info - history on Mockba , age , movement appreciated

thanks pjh


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 'Moscva' watches from the 1950's, simple 15 /16 jewel movments...

Yours looks new! CCCP should be prior to 1991.

Bottom of the dial appears to say mov(ment?) poljot.

I wonder if it's new Chicom 'Moscva'?

Can we see inside?

Crystals are cheap and easy to fit; dearer at a watchmakers; ?Â£8?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd go with Chris on this, it definitely looks like some kind of re-issue or even Chinasian version of the watch, it all looks "*too*" new somehow - but there's so much we don't know for sure about Russian watches. :yes:

All the Moskva I've ever seen have been mid-sized, around 32 to 35 mm, and very traditional dials, some scribed with fancy patterns, but very much a budget looking item. 

We usually like photos 'cos they're pretty, but this really, really *NEEDS* a piccie of the movement to help in ID :yes:


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

2609



mel said:


> I'd go with Chris on this, it definitely looks like some kind of re-issue or even Chinasian version of the watch, it all looks "*too*" new somehow - but there's so much we don't know for sure about Russian watches. :yes:
> 
> All the Moskva I've ever seen have been mid-sized, around 32 to 35 mm, and very traditional dials, some scribed with fancy patterns, but very much a budget looking item.
> 
> We usually like photos 'cos they're pretty, but this really, really *NEEDS* a piccie of the movement to help in ID :yes:


at the local for a new crystal but will post pic when back - the movement is stamped 17 jewel P2609 with a small crown at the one side


----------

